# Fishing Tourney!



## Bulerias (Jun 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Official The Bell Tree Fishing Tourney!  Here, you will be competing to catch the biggest fish!  Zoom your AC clock to the date of a fishing tourney, and submit your results here!  Credit goes to Desertmonkeymanaz for the idea!

<big><big><big>Grand Prize</big>

<big><big><big><big><big>400 Bells!!</big></big></big>


<big><big><big>Second Place Prize</big>

<big><big><big><big><big>200 Bells!!</big></big></big>

*Current Leader*

Justin125 - 23 inches

*Second Place*

Desertmonkeymanaz - 22 inches


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 19, 2005)

Only problem is how will you know that people won't post something they didn't catch?


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 19, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Only problem is how will you know that people won't post something they didn't catch?


 I'll have to rely on their trust-worthiness.  Or you can snap a pic of the screen.


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2005)

13er!


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2005)

13er


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2005)

I mean 23er.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 19, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I mean 23er.


You mean 21er...


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2005)

Look closer at the 2nd it's 23


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 19, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Look closer at the 2nd it's 23


Oh yeah...  You're getting a good start!


----------



## Desertmonkeymanaz (Jun 19, 2005)

Here's my entry:


----------



## Witt (Jun 19, 2005)

a 20 im trying to get a better one..
i dont have a pic


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 19, 2005)

Witt said:
			
		

> a 20 im trying to get a better one..
> i dont have a pic


 You don't need a pic, but it would be helpful.


----------



## Mino (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, I got 27 inches yesterday...  Does that count?  I know it seems hard to swallow, but it's true.


----------



## Justin (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow!!  But I belive because I got one on the first fishing Tourney.

*gets knoked down to 2nd*


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Well, I got 27 inches yesterday...  Does that count?  I know it seems hard to swallow, but it's true.


 I believe, ya!  First place, currently!


----------



## Mino (Jun 20, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If I get a digital camera I'll get a pic for y'all.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't worry, I believe you, Mino.  You never lied to me.


----------



## Mino (Jun 21, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I forgot to tell you -- I'm pregnant.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jun 24, 2005)

I got a 25incher but if you want, i'll snap a pic if i can find my camera....


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 24, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :|

Back on topic please.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 24, 2005)

SYSTEMELTDOWN911 said:
			
		

> I got a 25incher but if you want, i'll snap a pic if i can find my camera....


 If you could snap one, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jun 24, 2005)

all i can find is a web cam......Would that work? But wait its, not Sunday so i would have to do the time switch and it will take a while...(plus i got to find the cam)
I will PM you to go on YIM (it supports it...)


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jun 24, 2005)

i actually caught a 25 incher this time! not a 24incher


----------



## Mino (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm going to go play right now...


----------



## Mino (Jun 26, 2005)

I got 19 imches then had to leave.  :\  19 inches was my largest then...


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 26, 2005)

Did you win?


----------



## Mino (Jun 27, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Did you win?


 I dunno...  Probably not.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 27, 2005)

YEAH!@

i got a 3 incher!

kiddin'

i caught a small bass though... im sure its atleast 40 inches long... in micrometers >_>

heh... maybe i should have been around for the Fishing tourney...


----------



## Mino (Sep 5, 2005)

I got a 27-incher, but it slipped off the record before I could snap a picture.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2010)

hai i won it this time


----------

